# homemade decoy trailer (pics)



## hardcoredecs

Made a decoy trailer in my downtime this summer. Cost me around 300 bucks for wood and paint. Already had the frame, was from an old pop up camper, free angle iron and had the bolts. Trailer is 6x8 by 4 feet tall. Used angle iron for all the corners. 3/8 plywood for the walls and roof. 1/2 in ply for the floor. Painted and primed all wood. It's held up good so far!


----------



## hardcoredecs

Some more


----------



## Kelly Hannan

How well does it pull thru the fields. I have basically the same thing only taller and longer. Mine is very top heavy and wants to tip over. Debateing on shortening it.


----------



## hardcoredecs

It pulls great down the road and ok through the field, a little bouncy. Learned that EVERYTHING needs to be secured in some manner. I was also concerned about it being to top heavy, i had planned for 5ft walls but went down to 4ft. It seems very stable, even when going sideways down a ditch when no approach in available. Also seems a little on the heavy side for such a small trailer, weighed 720 pounds empty. I geuss thats what you get with a homemade trailer.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I wouldn't attempt any of what you mentioned with mine. It would be upside down. I had it on 1 wheel several times last season going very slow with the plow marks, no way could I cross them. I finally gave up and I use it for a storage shed now and load decoys in my truck


----------



## cut'em

Nice job!! I like to see guys using their skills to build what they need. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2

It's bouncy because the trailer leafs and axle are probably rated for much more weight than you are carrying. Is the axle above or below the leafs. If they are above sometimes you can gain a few inches of frame clearance by moving them below.


----------



## Andy Weber

dakotashooter2 said:


> It's bouncy because the trailer leafs and axle are probably rated for much more weight than you are carrying. Is the axle above or below the leafs. If they are above sometimes you can gain a few inches of frame clearance by moving them below.


that will give some more frame clearance, but will make it higher and more top heavy.


----------



## dmosely

sorry, but it's kind of lame. shoot for the stars, I mean greenheads...


----------

